# 21 Yrs old man with 17 yrs old ?



## ugrax (May 26, 2014)

So what do you guys thing about this considering that out there in the world are couples who has 10 years different between each other. I just making this thread from curiosity and want to know your opinion pp.


----------



## Sacrieur (Jan 14, 2013)

Attraction to pubescent teenagers is perfectly natural. Even for older people. They're the most fertile for offspring.


----------



## ugrax (May 26, 2014)

Sacrieur said:


> Attraction to pubescent teenagers is perfectly natural. Even for older people. They're the most fertile for offspring.


In simple English pls ?


----------



## Sacrieur (Jan 14, 2013)

ugrax said:


> In simple English pls ?


We should find young teenage girls (15-16) the most attractive because they are the best candidates to pop out babies.


----------



## anomnomnom (May 28, 2013)

Perfectly fine.

Especially when its legal over here at 16, I'm sure many people will shortly chime in with how its disgusting and immoral and how the 21yr old would be taking advantage of a "child" :sus when their legal age of consent is 18. Makes no bloody sense to me..a 17 year old is still a 17 year old and they generally won't be any different to an 18 or 19 year old..(I mean christ I still act like a 17 year old myself) 

At my old job a few of the girls I worked with were 17-18 and they had boyfriends in their late 20's/early 30's to the point it was pretty normal, I must say I found late 20's and late teens a "little bit weird" but they seemed happy enough together so whatever

21 and 17 though, I see zero problems as long as both parties know at what stage they are in life and how they might want different things.


----------



## Gwynevere (Oct 6, 2013)

NOOOOOO

Don't go near 17 year old children. That's wrong!


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

Pretty normal. I met my boyfriend when I was 17 and he was 22. We got along great, and still do. :stu


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

*yawn*


----------



## TicklemeRingo (Jan 11, 2013)

Depends on the specifics.


----------



## Steinerz (Jul 15, 2013)

Everything is gonna be okay


----------



## Darktower776 (Aug 16, 2013)

I don't see it as a problem.

Though personally, when I was 21 the youngest I probably would've gone is 18. Probably would've made an exception for 17 though especially if she was going to turn 18 relatively soon.


----------



## BillDauterive (Oct 24, 2012)

Legally, depends on your local laws.

Otherwise I think it is alright myself.


----------



## DannyBoy64 (May 5, 2014)

Does depend on the law really. Personally, I wouldn't date someone 4 or more years younger than me since I'm 19, especially since that time I went on a date with a 15 year old without knowing it.


----------



## Tomyx (Jun 27, 2013)

The only thing that depends on the law is whether or not you'll get shot in the head for doing it. In a lot of places, it doesn't matter if someone is 20 and having sex with a 16 year old because of the small age gap. Hell, 18 year olds go to high school with freshmen. So they're not allowed to interact? The laws defining minor age were made for a reason, but have since become much more about xenophobia than anything. They do not dictate morality or what is biologically correct for a male to be attracted to. I personally know what it's like to have the want to build a family, and that being that case am much more attracted to a woman who is younger and is more able to give me one.


----------



## Folded Edge (Mar 4, 2014)

My great Aunt and Uncle met and married when she was 18 and he was 28. They were very happily married for just over 50 years (Until my Uncle died a couple of years ago) they raised a lovely family, who all went on to have great spouses and family's of their own and latter gave them grankids. Without doubt the best example of a relationship / marriage I've personally witnessed or know of.


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

My mother and father met when she was 17 years old and he was 22. I don't see a problem with that.


----------



## M0rbid (Jan 11, 2011)

IF it's against the law, don't bother.....


----------



## beothuck1 (Nov 16, 2010)

There is a 6.5 year age gap between me and my ex. I found he was slowing down in sports I played with him. He also was more mature than me, liked to play music low, when I liked to blast mine in the car. He hated my supposed immaturity and called me childish on several occasions. Then again, he was also jealous of my education and discouraged me from pursuing a Masters degree. 

I started dating him at 22, and I really hadn't experienced much at that point. I lived quite a sheltered childhood, followed by a 5 year university nerd spree. I feel like he lost respect for me, because of my lack of life experience and some of the childish things I did. I realize now after the fact as I have grown up alot since 22. I'm 27 now. I guess it depends on the situation and how mature each person is. You have to line up on the maturity scale or one partner won't see the other as an equal and it will be off to a bad start. My ex said it felt like he had to teach me things like a child sometimes. He was a bit on the ocd side though and this is no exaggeration (it ran in his family).


----------



## Grog (Sep 13, 2013)

17 is not illegal as far as I'm aware . is it ?. It's the minimum age of consent in two states here and 16 in all others .
Either way bit young for me now.
But if I were 21 I don't see any issues there .


----------



## M0rbid (Jan 11, 2011)

it's 18 here, grog


----------



## Grog (Sep 13, 2013)

^ 
Have to wait a bit then . 
Jail bait stay away .


----------



## Sacrieur (Jan 14, 2013)

M0rbid said:


> IF it's against the law, don't bother.....


It's against the law to have sex, not have a relationship.


----------



## ugrax (May 26, 2014)

Grog said:


> ^
> Have to wait a bit then .
> Jail bait stay away .


*Jailbait* or *jail bait* is slang[1][2] for a person who is younger than the legal age of consent for sexual activity, with the implication that an older person might find him or her sexually attractive.[3] The term is usually applied to females, though it can also apply to both males and transsexuals.[4] *The term jailbait is derived from the fact that engaging in sexual activity with someone who is under the age of consent is classified as statutory rape.*[3] The minor deemed sexually attractive is thus a temptation to an older person to pursue them for sexual relations at the risk of being sent to jail if caught.

Doesn't say anything about relationship does it ? :b


----------



## EternalTime (Oct 10, 2013)

I don't think age really matters with who you're in a relationship with/love.


----------



## Tomyx (Jun 27, 2013)

It's called statutory rape. They call it that to demonize males that do not have sexual relations but create a relationship with someone younger like that. Bottom line is, make sure the law is in your favor and be ready to shove it a lot of people's faces. And even then, you have crazy xenophobic shotgun wielding hick fathers to deal with. I would elope if it's really a thing.


----------



## Grog (Sep 13, 2013)

[QUOTE=ugrax;1073313113
Doesn't say anything about relationship does it ? 

So your prepared to have a non sexual relationship , no touching at all 
Might be ok to do that but I'd call it grooming .
Best to wait and be friends until then .


----------



## SmartCar (Nov 27, 2011)

*Hmm..Me Personally, I Don't See The Interest*

I don't get the fascination..with some people..(not all) in dating older or younger..especially in terms of teenagers..i don't see why someone over 18..has interest in a "High Schooler"...or why a high schooler has interest in a 20' something:huh..besides it being illegal in some parts of the world..it doesn't even stop at 20 something...you have people in their 30s..that are dating teenagers:um...i don't get the appeal..or why people cant date people closer to their age..maybe i'm just trippin'..but what's fascinating about a teenage girl/boy..is it the fact that they look innocent or young?..i dunno..personally if the age gap is quite wide..then i think it's a bit disturbing...especially since they are considered "children"..with developing brains..& let's not forget that these developing beings..while being well-behaved..can also be pretty immature..for instance "Teen Pregnancy"..a lot of those have been documented as unplanned..many at that age aren't thinking about settling down or a serious relationship..like say..a 25yr old..many just want to get laid..not saying however that 20' somethings don't want that either..but majority..likely want something serious...i just think that 20' something & Teen-something..are at different stages in their lives..the only exception i could make is if..say..one is a senior in high school..& the other a college freshmen..ok cool..no harm-no foul:yes..but if you are 27..& the other person is 16..or something...then sorry, but that's just freaking gross, sorry..but besides age..there is an obvious mental/developmental gap; & there are reasons..why certain..for example-U.S States have certain laws about underage relationships..but that's just my opinion...how i see it..through my eyes..is that they are "Babies/Elementary Age Kids"..but in larger taller-ish bodies..or people that could be your nephews, or siblings, don't mean to offend some people..but like someone above said..it's * "Jailbait"*..& to me pedo..no different then chasing after little kids.


----------



## Raeden (Feb 8, 2013)

Gwynevere said:


> NOOOOOO
> 
> Don't go near 17 year old children. That's wrong!


17 year old. . .children. Those few months between 17 and 18 really makes all the difference. :no

But, yeah, don't hit it until it's legal. Statutory rape would be a sucky thing to rot in prison for.


----------



## ugrax (May 26, 2014)

Grog said:


> ugrax;1073313113
> Doesn't say anything about relationship does it ?
> [B said:
> 
> ...


----------



## Jade18 (Mar 6, 2011)

imo 17 isnt a ''child''
women by then are fully grown in all physical ways
a women in her mid to early 20s dont look any diffrent than 17 to 19
i havent changed facially since 15 so people still think i am 15
yes mentally maybe not but some people never mature mentally
is 15 themost fertile year for women? i always heard it was mid 20s or dont they want tp admit that it really is 15 or something :')
so i dont see the problem the ''teen'' thing is just a cultural thing means nothing i noticed on the daily mail they even call 18/19 year olds girls and boys puuuleease they grown *** men/women


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

My GF was 17 when I was 21 but we never did anything. First thing I did before I agreed to date her was talked to her dad. He seemed fine and never said anything.

Nevertheless, it's probably better if you just avoid the situation altogether if you can. It's the kind of thing that probably won't be a problem but if something does go wrong, it won't be fun for you. To put it mildly.


----------



## Grog (Sep 13, 2013)

ugrax said:


> Grog said:
> 
> 
> > Dude haha, as I said in my earlier posts in different threads I'm not looking for sex until I will be in serious relationship and that's fine by me and well if I need to wait then it's alright too, I don't care . Also age of consent in UK is 16. I created this thread to see what other people think of it so don't assume I'm in relationship with someone as in reality I am still single which makes me not happy at all :no.
> ...


----------



## ugrax (May 26, 2014)

Grog said:


> ugrax said:
> 
> 
> > I don't have a problem with 17 and 21 so long as legally it's permitted , As said previously . Also previously said its *16 here as well and 17 in two states* . Was just going off what morbid said , being 18 as a minimum age of consent and if that was the case I would suggest waiting .
> ...


----------



## Grog (Sep 13, 2013)

ugrax said:


> Grog said:
> 
> 
> > I have question then about that states u was talking about. So when girl is 16 and is in state when consent is 16 and guy is 17 and is in state when it's 17 and he visit her and have sex it's legal yeah ? but when She's visit the guy and have sex in his state then it's illegal ? If it is I don't see any logic here as they had sex earlier :blank.
> ...


----------



## yourfavestoner (Jan 14, 2010)

Sacrieur said:


> Attraction to pubescent teenagers is perfectly natural. Even for older people. They're the most fertile for offspring.


Ah, the truth feels refreshing.

Once she turns 18, you're squared away. Have fun.


----------



## Tomyx (Jun 27, 2013)

SmartCar said:


> I don't get the fascination..with some people..(not all) in dating older or younger..especially in terms of teenagers..i don't see why someone over 18..has interest in a "High Schooler"...or why a high schooler has interest in a 20' something:huh..besides it being illegal in some parts of the world..it doesn't even stop at 20 something...you have people in their 30s..that are dating teenagers:um...i don't get the appeal..or why people cant date people closer to their age..maybe i'm just trippin'..but what's fascinating about a teenage girl/boy..is it the fact that they look innocent or young?..i dunno..personally if the age gap is quite wide..then i think it's a bit disturbing...especially since they are considered "children"..with developing brains..& let's not forget that these developing beings..while being well-behaved..can also be pretty immature..for instance "Teen Pregnancy"..a lot of those have been documented as unplanned..many at that age aren't thinking about settling down or a serious relationship..like say..a 25yr old..many just want to get laid..not saying however that 20' somethings don't want that either..but majority..likely want something serious...i just think that 20' something & Teen-something..are at different stages in their lives..the only exception i could make is if..say..one is a senior in high school..& the other a college freshmen..ok cool..no harm-no foul:yes..but if you are 27..& the other person is 16..or something...then sorry, but that's just freaking gross, sorry..but besides age..there is an obvious mental/developmental gap; & there are reasons..why certain..for example-U.S States have certain laws about underage relationships..but that's just my opinion...how i see it..through my eyes..is that they are "Babies/Elementary Age Kids"..but in larger taller-ish bodies..or people that could be your nephews, or siblings, don't mean to offend some people..but like someone above said..it's *"Jailbait"*..& to me pedo..no different then chasing after little kids.


So taking a mate can only be of your own age. What if you're 40 or 50 and you want to start a family? **** out of luck? Like they say, 18+ and it's fine with the people that hold the guns and will shoot you in the head.


----------



## SummerRae (Nov 21, 2013)

I'm 16 and my boyfriend is 29, we're legal bb.
:stu


----------



## sazombie (Aug 2, 2014)

DO it. I regret friendzoning girls that age when I was 20 and now I am a late 20s relationship and sex virgin. Not like girls that age are so innocent, many of them lie about their age to get older guys.


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

If it's legal, no problem. It's only a 4 year difference.


----------



## Schmosby (Jan 26, 2014)

Gwynevere said:


> NOOOOOO
> 
> Don't go near 17 year old children. That's wrong!


Lmao


----------



## Alone75 (Jul 29, 2013)

^^ I miss Gwynevere on here, this place is less entertaining without her.  

21 and 17 is fine btw, hell I'd date a 17 year old old if she liked me and I found her sexually attractive and I'm twice as old. A teenager dating an older man and also taking his virginity would be considered very creepy though I guess haha.:b


----------



## Schmosby (Jan 26, 2014)

AceP said:


> ^^ I miss Gwynevere on here, this place is less entertaining without her.
> 
> 21 and 17 is fine btw, hell I'd date a 17 year old old if she liked me and found her sexually attractive and I'm twice as old. A teenager dating an older man and also taking his virginity would be considered very creepy though I guess haha.:b


Yes she was my fav troll, I didn't realise she had left, what happened?


----------



## Royals (Jul 20, 2012)

It's less about the age difference but how you treat each other, and that the relastionship is equal and not abusive. And most girls/boys younger than 18 aren't really acting responsible and grown up yet.


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

Schmosby said:


> Yes she was my fav troll, I didn't realise she had left, what happened?


I don't think she was a troll.


----------



## Schmosby (Jan 26, 2014)

DeeperUnderstanding said:


> I don't think she was a troll.


Oh I thought you had read her posts ever, sorry.


----------



## Darktower776 (Aug 16, 2013)

Schmosby said:


> Yes she was my fav troll, I didn't realise she had left, what happened?


She got permanently banned.


----------



## Schmosby (Jan 26, 2014)

Darktower776 said:


> She got permanently banned.


Oh lol


----------



## ilovejehovah777 (Apr 16, 2013)

I don't really see a problem with it because 21 is still sort of young


----------



## 87wayz (Jul 5, 2012)

I wouldn't do it. Once you pass the threshold into college/working adult, you don't date backwards. What if she wants you to take her to prom? LMAO. It's just not right.


----------



## DanTheOutlaw (May 29, 2014)

Sacrieur said:


> We should find young teenage girls (15-16) the most attractive because they are the best candidates to pop out babies.


Exactly, sick to the back teeth of people pretending we're not animals.


----------



## sazombie (Aug 2, 2014)

Teenage girls are incredibly cute but oh so bad..


----------



## x Faceless x (Mar 13, 2011)

I don't see anything wrong with it. My boyfriend was 17 and I was 20 when we met.


----------

